# Upstate New York Speeding Ticket



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a bit of a regional question, though I figured there must be some here familiar with the area. I found my self this past weekend rushing to make a wedding ceremony in the Rochester area of New York and got nabbed on the infamous I-90 driving a little faster than I normally would. This is my first speeding ticket in almost 10 years of driving, and I'm insured based out of CT. Any cops/ insurance agents/ experienced peoples know if this will raise premiums? Also, any idea how much a guilty plea will cost me for 81 in a 65 zone? I would gladly go to court, but the prospect of a 6-hour drive each way, time off of work, etc. makes this a less-likely option. Any input is appreciated, unless it's from the holier-than-thou speed limit crowd. Thanks.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In my case, I get a 5% premium refund every year that I have no accidents or tickets. I would loose that refund for one year (about $150) but there would be no premium increase based on one ticket.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

In my state, 20 mph over is a felony and will definitely result in a premium increase, if not cancellation. 16 mph over will probably not result in an increase. 
good luck.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

It might be worth hiring an attorney to represent you in court. Often the officer is not present, and a "not guilty" verdict is assured.

You definitely do not want your insurance to be cancelled, or be placed in "assigned risk".


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm no lawyer, but I seriously doubt there is any state or any insurance company where one minor speeding ticket will raise your rates.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a Rochester native. The court surcharges are likely to make the total fine seem a little hefty…my last thruway speeding ticket was also ~ 10 years ago and ran ~ $130 then (76 in a 65 zone). More likely to be in the $175 -$200 range now. Pleading guilty in NY State isn't rewarded at all…it's easy money for them. If you can plead not guilty and show up in person there's a decent chance of a better deal, but then there's more travel expenses and your time.

Not sure if it'll catch up with your insurance…

So how was the wedding and where was it held?


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input all.

I think the most likely outcome will be a halt of any good driver discounts as rich said. Only 30+ is a serious violation in NY, so I'm safe there. I was just a bit thrown off by there being no monetary value on the ticket, though I suppose this falls under the "innocent until proven guilty," which makes me a bit hesitant to admit complete guilt. It would be difficult to make the case that I wasn't speeding though.

Anyone know if the "statement of explanation" could hold any sway, or are these things pretty inflexible ( I imagine some sort of master list somewhere)?

Reading up on this stuff on the ol' internet tends to put crazy thoughts in your head…


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

knottscott - Thanks for the figures; I would be more than fine with an upfront cost of $200, it's the long-term consequences that trouble me. I'm hoping out-of-state insurance makes this less likely.

The wedding was in Brockport at Hurd Orchards. Not exactly a traditional ceremony, but the weather was wonderful making the setting a pretty amazing place.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had my fair share of speeding tickets and out of state ones as well. When I lived in Maryland, I was certain that virginia cops had it out for me. Cops I think like to go for out of towners because they know they will probably just pay the ticket instead of trying to fight it in court, its just cheaper. Each state's laws are different though. I got a 25 mph over the speed limit ticket in VA and was charged with reckless driving there because of that. If its 3 in the morning and you're the only one on the road is it really reckless lol? I think the officer hiding under an underpass with his lights off was more of a danger to drivers than me all by myself  Anyways, the court costs in Virginia were almost as much as the ticket, but I was glad to fight it because i was able to have 5 of the 6 points removed from my license if I attended a AAA sponsored safe driving school class. The points on my license hurt more than the speeding ticket itself when it came to insurance premiums it seemed. I wasn't sure if insurance can see points from another state though but my insurance was very expensive for a few years (almost 1k for 6 months). now that I'm older and don't speed as much, plus I'm past 25, my 6 mo. premium is half that  My like for fast cars though don't help much with those premiums or speeding either lol.

To answer your question though, yes, your premium is likely to rise a little bit if it goes on your record. If its your first ticket in 10 years though, you may want to fight it so that they give you a year probation or so in which case it would be removed from your record if you don't get any more during that year. 6 hour drive though is a real pain, and if it doesn't get reduced then court fees will just be extra $$ added onto the ticket plus gas for the drive. There is also a good chance though if you fight it the officer may never show in which case you would be completely let off the hook (happened to my brother twice).

I know it will sound like a commercial, but I just switched from Geico to Progressive but kept the EXACT same coverage and my insurance went down $300 for 6 mo. of coverage. NOW THAT IS SAVINGS!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Try a Google search for "Interstate Drivers License Compact". Most states, including CT and NY, are in the compact. So, the effect on your CT insurance will probably be the same as if you got the ticket in that state.


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Yah, NY and CT are linked, though it seems something like a case by case basis.

It seems crazy that this would require getting a lawyer involved, but again my experience in this area is minimal. I just feel like as soon as I check off the guilty plea, the you know what will hit the fan and there's no going back. I wrote of my "statement of explanation", which happens to be the truth, though I fear it is in vain:

To Whom It May Concern:

Out of respect for your time, I will be brief. In my 10 years of driving this is my first traffic violation of any kind. I do not deny that my speed at the recorded moment exceeded the posted limit of 65 MPH, and I regret this. A combination of an unfamiliar (and higher-end) car, a brief period of passing, and a lapse in better-judgment has put me in my current predicament. Had I been aware at the time that my clocked speed was the recorded 81 MPH, I would have decelerated. Unfortunately, at no point in my periodic viewing of the speedometer did I see this. In error, I relied too heavily on the surrounding traffic as a gauge for proper speed, something I will avoid in the future. I only ask that you take all this into consideration with my plea, as I will be unable to be present in person to explain and defend my actions.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont know how useful those statements of explanation are, but…
I just read this on BBC news and just be glad you werent' slapped with this fine….
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-10960230


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

cant read through all the other suggestions, but you might call up the police dept that gave you the ticket and see what you can do. I've had this work twice now (for out of state tickets): paying the full value of the ticket, but NOT having it be recorded as a moving violation. I forget exactly how it worked, but they were able to change them to stuff like "failure to heed posted road signs" or something. They got their money, but the insurance company couldn't stick it to me (as hard as they'd want to anyway).


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Contact the D.A. office and ask if you can get a deferment on your ticket. You'll still pay 90% of the ticket but will protect your license from being hit with the point reduction and protect your driving record. Thats what I have done here in Oklahoma. Don't know about where your at if they do that or not but worth checking into.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I live a couple hours outside of Rochester. That ticket will cost you over $200 if you plead guilty by the time you add up the fines and fees. I doubt it will do anything to your insurance rates unless you go get a new car or something within the next couple years. My company (allstate) doesn't seem to bother looking my record unless I give them reason to.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I got an out of state speeding ticket (65 in a 45) about three years ago. This year when I shopped for a cheaper insurance, the agent quoted me X $ based on a clean record. He said that it might go up after the underwriting review, and it did by $100.00.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan, I live in rural Western NY below Buffalo and Rochester. You may be dealing with a small town court out here. Writing a short note, "talking to family on the way to a wedding", "good driving record ", might be helpful to you. If you call the court to ask questions be very polite, you may be speaking to the court clerk or the judge or family member. The towns only keep a fraction of a 'speeding' fine but they keep all of the fine on a 'failure to obey sign' (lesser) charge. Your fine will probably be less than Connecticut's would be.
When I moved here from CT 10 yrs ago I got a ticket. I called and asked questions the wrong way, should have left the snarky note off the summons too. Hit the roof when I got my fine. Had to write out the check to the court clerks *personal* account. A few years later she was arrested for adding an extra 'aggravation tax' to everyones fine. Over her decades of fine service they think she took in hundreds of thousands of dollars for gambling in Canada. Her husband was the judge. That said, I know the town next to us had a court that was as good as this one was bad. Being polite won't cost you anything in your situation. Good Luck. -Jack


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just be glad that you did not get a ticket in Switzerland!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

20 over a felony Oh my!!!! If that were the case most of the drivers here in California would be in trouble. Good luck seems there getting more greety with there fines.


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input, quite a diverse collection of experiences as is to be expected. I guess each state handles this business differently. 
For anyone still keeping track, I spoke to an operator at the court I'm scheduled to go to, and she informed me that a "not guilty" plea can be handled completely by mail. This seemed a bit strange to me, so asked for clarification and she repeated the same thing. I assume she knows what she's talking about since she works in the court in question. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Call your agent! He/she would be the the one to have the answers. I learned, years ago, that you can't catch a clock with a speedometer. Not worth the cost of a ticket! I traveled in sales for over 30 years. I figured out what I would average in MPH and gauge my calls accordingly. Leave early and give yourself plenty of time.
My daughter got a speeding ticket recently- $180! What I could buy with that money! My birthday is next month, too!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Your insurance company probably knew you had the ticket before the ink was dry. Usually one ticket isn't going to add anything.
Interesting because I was coming back from Conn. one time thru NY. Left lane passing,doing in excess of 85. Look and the mirror and he's right on my tail. Told mommie I just got bear bit. Pulled into the right lane and he blew my doors like I wasn't even there. Must have been a fresh batch of donuts somewhere.(thank goodness)


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

At that speed, pay the money with as little added expense as possible, no lawyers, no travel, etc. If you were registered in Con. and had a Con. licence I'm surprised that the trooper didn't haul you in front of a Judge right on the spot. I'm guessing that at 16 mph over the limit the trooper backed off from how fast you were actually going possibly because over 16 would have resulted in a different charge or level.


----------

